# Bunk bed sheets



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm going crazy trying to find sheets that fit the bunks! And then to top it off, the bunks in the 26RS are 2 different lenghts!

Is there anywhere to purchase specially fitted sheets? If not, how do you keep a twin sheet from bunching up? Was thinking about making my own mod for the sheets with an elastic strap sewn across underside of the mattress/sheet with a snap for ease on and off. Being that I am not exactly "Suzie Homemaker" I don't even know if I can do it but would try if it's the last resort.

Thanks for any help you can offer on what you do for bunkbed sheets.

~Brook


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We started out using sheets on the bunks. We quickly switched to sleeping bags which are much quicker and easier.

mike


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Same here with the sleeping bags. I cover all beds with plastic mattress cover, then use a fitted sheet. Then put sleeping bags on top. I always carry extra sheets and/or blankets if it's too warm to get inside the bag.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We use sleeping bags too.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You might be able to find custom sheets on the internet, but I'm sure they won't be cheap. In the 26RS, a regular twin fitted sheet will fit the upper bunks. The extra length of the bunk uses up the extra width of the sheet. The bottoms, we haven't tried. We just use sleeping bags for the kids....it's easier, and they like it.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I am sure they are made but at a cost. We found Coleman sleeping bags that matched the Fawn interior and use those for the kids and us (though ours are zipped together). Its easier on the kids not to make a bed, just fold it closed until night time. They are small enough that a good oversize washer can almost handle them too.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

CampingWorld.com has them. Here is a link: Bunk Bed Sheets
The first one on the list is a bunk bed sheet.

You can also try SheetsUSA.com: Bunk Bed Sheets

Hope this at least gets you started.

Dan


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I used flat sheets on the bunks and securred them with those elastic sheet straps - can't for the life of me think of the exact name. The end of them has a rubber tip that fits into a metal end (like a garter belt).


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like I might be overdoing the whole thing and may just try the sleeping bags. I personally feel claustrophobic (sp?) in them, so really didn't think much about them. I'll have to talk with the kids about them. Am also glad that I didn't make up the whole elastic garter belt thing! I knew there had to be something out there like that! Thanks again!


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

We have tried different set-ups for the bunks, and have settled on the following:
A mattress pad, covered with a fitted sheet held on tight with 3 of those clip-on
strechie garter belt things (WAL-MART) Then you use a soft cotton "thermal"
blanket, and/or a cotton quilt to cover up. (depending on how cold Barbara has
set the A/C!) This is VERY comfortable, and to make up the bed, you simply roll
or fold the blanket or quilt neatly at the foot of the bed.
The elastic straps adjust to keep the sheet stretched tight and neat looking. Just
buy good quality sheets that match your interior colors. Simple, easy to clean and
change, and most of all - comfortable!
Happy Campin! Fred.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We tried those garter belt things and the little plastic tube things, so I finally made covers for the bunks. They were easy to make and took about 1 hour to make (it took much longer to choose the fabric!)

I made a very amateur web page to show you the directions (I don't know where to upload photos, but I will when I work that out)

http://home.att.net/~leblancl


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow, Cool. All great ideas. Thanks guys!


----------

